# Spove's Online Campaign



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 23, 2002)

The DM Spove has started an online campaign using my message board from my website.

You can follow the action, as it happens!

Click on the title below, then follow the link to....

SPOVE'S ONLINE CAMPAIGN


----------



## Jodo Kast (Jul 26, 2002)

Cthulu and I are playing in a message board game run by the most excellent DM Spove.  I think it would make for an interesting Story Hour.  Cthulu, may I suggest that Spove do a weekly story hour update?  Or perhaps he can assign the task to his players (us), and we can alternate update duties, writing from our character's point of view?


----------



## Malessa (Jul 27, 2002)

DM Cthulu... too lazy to log Malessa out and log back in as myself...

I shall suggest it to Spove.  Although, between DM'ing the RttToEE campaign and writing its story hour, playing in Spove's online campaign, playing in your core campaign, the few-and-far-between After Dinner Encounters, and school, work, husband and father... I think my "In Basket" is a bit overfull.


----------



## Jodo Kast (Aug 2, 2002)

I'll write it up from Bale's POV if Spove doesn't have the time.


----------



## threshel (Aug 9, 2002)

*Bump...and a compliment.*

I have been impressed with the excellent dialog and grasp of character.  No stereotypes here.
It's making me put extra effort into my rogue, who will hopefully join you soon.



J


----------



## Malessa (Aug 21, 2002)

Never know what to expect from you fella's, keep it up, makes good reading!!


----------



## Malessa (Aug 31, 2002)

Hey Jodo, DM CthuluFtaghn wants me to do a character sketch of Melden and Bale, when you all were in the dark alley.  Is there any requests or specifics I should know about Bale that you would like me to add to the sketch? Or would you rather I do your's seperate with the icky spiders, tee hee.....?


----------



## Jodo Kast (Aug 31, 2002)

I picture Bale as looking like the Noah Wyle guy from ER, when he had a beard.  I looked online real quick, and if you go to  http://hometown.aol.com/noahw26/pictures3.html and scroll to the bottom picture there is one with him and a beard.  Maybe that helps?


----------

